# desestocaje



## Bola del Mundo

Hi everyone,
Can anyone suggest a translation for the word "desestocaje" in the sentence:

"en la industria de automoción se está produciendo un fenómeno de *desestocaje*, lo cual está haciendo que la caída en producción de vehículos, -51% en febrero, sea mayor que la caída en las matriculaciones, -45% en febrero"

"The automotive industry is experiencing a *fenómeno de desestocaje*, which has resulted in a 51% decline in vehicle production in February, higher than the 45% decline in car registrations in the same month"

It's not in the RAE and I'm unclear what it means here. I believe it is spelled correctly.

Many thanks
BdM


----------



## Hella

Destocaje is like a big season sale in a shop (they have discounts on old items before the new ones come). OUTLET is the only word in English that comes to my mind in that context.


----------



## Bola del Mundo

Thanks Hella.
I assume that this is one of those words that has been taken from English, given a Spanish pronounciation, and then written phonetically (like leader-lider, etc.) and messed about a bit!
My guess, from what you say, is that it may come from "destocking" perhaps?
Thanks again
BdM


----------



## Hella

Bola del Mundo said:


> Thanks Hella.
> My guess, from what you say, is that it may come from "destocking" perhaps?


 
Probably. I've found also the word "desestocaje" (usually written in italics) in some articles about how car factories try to get rid of the stock of cars they cannot sell...


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Hola,

Se que llego unos años muy tarde, pero yo estoy traduciendo artículos sobre la industria de automoción, especificamente de los concecionarios, y encuentro mucho las palabras 'desestocar' y 'desestocaje'. Creo que se trata de 'overstock' en inglés.... tenemos la pagina 'overstock.com' que vende cosas mas baratas del precio 'retail' debido a tener un superfluo de 'stock', y creo que es lo mismo cuando se trata de coches... osea un 'desestocaje' podría referirse a un 'overstock sale' creo yo.


Espero que esto ayude un poco.

Si encuentran mi mensaje me gustaría poder ponernos en contacto, Bola del Mundo, porque parece que ahora estoy realizando una obra parecida a la tuya en el 2009 

Muchas gracias
GL


----------



## jannr

> "The automotive industry is experiencing a *fenómeno de desestocaje*,  which has resulted in a 51% decline in vehicle production in February,  higher than the 45% decline in car registrations in the same month"


In the U.S., I think this would be called  _end of the model year__ sales _(in the auto industry). Sometimes you will hear them called _clearance sales_, too, but that is more general and can be applied to any retail business.


----------



## Gringuita Latina

Hi Jannr,

Thank you for your reply. Do you think it would be correct to say 'end of the model clearance sales' perhaps, so that it is definitely clear? It is difficult because I understand the priciple of the work, the tricky part is finding the best way to express it in English...

Thanks
GL


----------



## jannr

That would work. Here in the US, everyone would know that an end of the model year sale meant that they were trying to get rid of all their "old" cars to make way for the new ones. But for clarity you could add clearance as you did.


----------



## EllieMP

¿¿Por qué tanta complicación??

Destocking y punto.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/business-english/destock


----------



## jannr

It could be that British English uses "destocking" but I've never heard it in the US. It's not the in WR English dictionary, either.


----------

